# Removing Araldite



## snipinglight (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone know how to remove these nasty stuff?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 1, 2007)

You can read these suggestions.


----------



## 1 what (Aug 1, 2007)

A couple of years ago I read it could be removed by soaking overnight in laundry detergent. Sounds a bit hard to believe and I've not tested it so no guarantee. Let me know if it works (if you try).


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 1, 2007)

One other post suggested mechanical abrasion/drill it out....in other words, it seemed hopeless to remove. Some tried acetone with mixed results.


----------



## uk_caver (Aug 8, 2007)

snipinglight said:


> Does anyone know how to remove these nasty stuff?


What do you want to remove it from?


----------

